# Noah :) 05/03/10



## annawrigley

its a pretty boring birth story but i'll go for it anyway :winkwink:

woke up at 6am on friday with my waters breaking, thought i'd weed myself :lol: but i went to the toilet and it was a pale pink so i texted my mum saying i think my waters just broke, and rang the hospital who said put on a pad and ring us back in an hour and tell us whats on it, anyway by 6:20 i was having unbearable contractions 3 minutes apart so i texted my mum again saying "come now it hurts" lol and rang the hospital back who said to come in. my mum got to mine about 7:45 (i dont know what took her so long but i was in agony !! my dad and brother were actually in the house but i didnt want them to see me in labour :wacko: so i just waited it out) and we went to the hospital.
the midwife checked me and said "ok well you're fully dilated" really casually which was a huge relief because i knew he was coming soon and i didnt think i could handle the pain much longer!
i asked them to run the birthing pool but started pushing soon after so didnt get a chance to use it, plus i would have had to walk down the corridor to get there which i was incapable of doing :thumbup:
i dont know how long i was pushing for but it must have been about an hour and a half :wacko:
my mum left about a million messages for gareth and his mum telling them to come to the hospital because i'd be having the baby any minute and they arrived i think about 9-9.30ish, gareth's mum came into the room while i was bent over the bed with everything on show.. nice, and she stayed for the rest of it.
probably about 9:50 they told me they were going to have to cut me if he didnt come in the next few pushes.. well i got my act together then lol. it was so hard i was ready to just say fine cut me but when i saw her get the scissors ready it scared the life out of me :lol: i pushed like mad and she kept saying she could see the head but i thought it was a big conspiracy and they were all lying to me :lol: anyway then i experienced the whole ring of fire thing id been dreading, yeah now thats painful.. and then i heard a cry :shock: i looked down and his head was out and he was crying, up til that point id made barely any noise but when i saw his head i started screaming and screaming and looked up at my mum, who laughed !! (apparently the face i was pulling was hilarious. lol) anyway a couple more pushes and he was born at 10:06 :cloud9: they asked me if i wanted to cut the cord which i thought was a ridiculous question and really the last thing i felt like doing, so my mum did it.
cant remember much of what happened after, but the placenta coming out wasnt too bad, it did kind of hurt but i was so numb down there i didnt care that much and i just looked down at my boy and didnt care :shy:
then they said they were going to examine me and i might need gas and air :wacko: which scared me cos i was thinking what are they going to do to me?!! and jesus christ that hurt, i started on the gas and air which was awesome, will definitely use it if/when i have another baby!! and i was just looking at my mum and laughing while the woman examined me because i suddenly found it all really cringey (when during labour i had no shame whatsoever, its so true that your dignity goes out the window)
they said i had a 3rd degree tear and would need to go theatre to get stitched and have a spinal block :( which was a scary thought but once it was done it was fine, really weird sensation or lack of sensation i guess, and i went to sleep a bit while they were doing it, until they started talking to me. i was so dazed i seem to remember talking about how the people on 'one born every minute' "make a big deal out of nothing and its not that bad really". this was about half an hour after giving birth so i think they all thought i was a bit weird.

https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s91/annalolipoplol/IMG_0822.jpg
https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s91/annalolipoplol/P3050187.jpg
https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s91/annalolipoplol/IMG_0827.jpg
https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s91/annalolipoplol/IMG_0865.jpg
https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s91/annalolipoplol/IMG_0885.jpg
https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s91/annalolipoplol/IMG_0884.jpg
https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s91/annalolipoplol/IMG_0894.jpg
https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s91/annalolipoplol/IMG_0913.jpg
https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s91/annalolipoplol/IMG_0912.jpg

i love him so much :cloud9:


----------



## futuremommy91

Awww- he's gorgeous! For some reason only one of the pics is showing up, but that might just be my computer


----------



## sarah0108

well done hun! congratulations, you did so well and it was so quick!! x


----------



## Charlotte23

Awwww Anna he is adorable! Such a cute baby! Seemed like your labour went really well apart from the tear? Welldone and congrats :) xox


----------



## TeenMommy410

he is adorable!! :)


----------



## jovigirl93

Awww, so how long was labor for you all together??
Congrats on your little stud :)


----------



## Jemma_x

Congrats, hes gorgeous. How much did he weigh? x


----------



## Panda_Ally

Awww congrats he gorgeous!! U did soooo well through labour! It was really quick!! xx


----------



## lizardbreath

WOW congrat that was a Fast birth . Hes so cute .


----------



## Jadelm

Congratulations :D xxx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

He is so beautiful! Congratulations huni =D xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## rwhite

He's gorgeous, you did a great job :hugs: Congrats! x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

congrats anna, i think Noah looks like you.


----------



## Jas029

Huge congrats! I definitely see a resemblance between the two of you :)
Fast birth.. lucky.. Tear sounds horrible though.. Hope it heals fast!! :hugs:

Also.. Moob :haha: (Sorry couldn't resist :blush:)


----------



## MyFirstNoodle

Congratulations he is adorable! such a cutie!! Made me laugh the bit where you were talking about OBEM :rofl: xxx


----------



## nicholatmn

He's so adorable!!! :D


----------



## Ablaski17

anna he is amazinggg!! congrats!


----------



## TattiesMum

Wow Anna! That was such a fast birth :D You did so well :hugs: and Noah is absolutely perfect and gorgeous :happydance: :D :happydance:

You clever, clever girl :D :hugs:


----------



## pink_bow

Congratulations, he is adorable :D xx


----------



## flutterbywing

Wow Anna, sooo quick, and he's totally gorgeous!!! 

CONGRATULATIONS again!!


----------



## Windmills

Congratulations :cloud9: He's gorgeous and you did soo well! xx


----------



## lovehearts

congratulations. Absolutly gorgeous x


----------



## Embo

He's so cute congratulations x


----------



## shelx

congrats hes a cutie :) x


----------



## amyw044

hes gorge,congratulations xx


----------



## trashit

congrats hes gorgeous! how quick was your labour?! im jealous!!!


----------



## annawrigley

Charlotte23 said:


> Awwww Anna he is adorable! Such a cute baby! Seemed like your labour went really well apart from the tear? Welldone and congrats :) xox

thanks :flower: yeah it was a 'good' labour i'd say! and the tear really wasnt that bad,i didnt notice i was tearing at the time, was just general pain lol, and i was so numb for the rest of the day from the spinal block i didnt really feel much/any pain down there :shrug: strange! xx



jovigirl93 said:


> Awww, so how long was labor for you all together??
> Congrats on your little stud :)

thank you :) it was 4 hours x



Jemma_x said:


> Congrats, hes gorgeous. How much did he weigh? x

thank you he weighed 8lb5.5oz :) xx


----------



## trashit

he's spitting image of you btw :D


----------



## BrEeZeY

absolutly beautiful :)


----------



## Lyrah

Congratulations hun :D He's a cutie! xxxx


----------



## Lind3e

aww congrats & well done! hes gorgeous!!


----------



## dizzyspells

Congratulations hun!x


----------



## leoniebabey

Congrats 
that was so quick & he is gorgeous ! :D
x


----------



## charlotteb24

congrats! good choice of name too ;) xx


----------



## MrsEngland

Congrats he's a cutie.


----------



## Sophie1205

wow! what a quick labour!! well done hun he is absolutely gorgeous x


----------



## debjolin

congratulations xx


----------



## Mrs A

awwwww Anna hes adorable! xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Spiderspinz

Aww hes too cute congratulations!


----------



## sma1588

OMG HE IS SOOOOOOOOOO CUTE! in the last 1 he looks like a little doll.....im glad i finally got to c his pix up close....glad it wasnt all toooooo bad and hes all ok


----------



## Ginaerhol

awww wow he is a stunner and i totally love his name :hugs: well done xxxx


----------



## Angellicaa

CONGRATS on your labor, your son and what a cutie!!!!


----------



## Samemka

Congratulations :cloud9: xxx


----------



## Justme

Congratulations :hugs: Noah is gorgeous x


----------

